# Betta Pictures Contest 2



## Perry the platypus

This contest is NOT supported by bettafish.com
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everyone has asked me if I could do another Betta Pictures Contest so here we are! I have changed the prizes and this is a public vote which means everyone can vote on pictures and yes you could vote for yours. Which means I don't need judges. You can start entering pictures (everyone can enter) now and it ends on March 31. Voting begins on April 1 and ends on April 30. There are 2 categories: Male and Female bettas
When you enter please include your username, bettas name, and gender. If you would like to donate prizes ( maybe drawings) then feel free to. I hope to see your entries!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

so can we start entering photos now?

also i could donate a drawing to the winner if you want me to


----------



## xShainax

How many betta's can we enter? And how many pictures of said betta's?


----------



## Perry the platypus

You start entering now, Indigo I think that's a great idea and you may enter one for each category.


----------



## xShainax

xShainax TDP Male


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Do we need a whole fish pic, or is a facial profile alright?


----------



## Tappy4me

*My entry*

ID: Tappy4me
Name: Fulkor
Gender: Male


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Okay. Going to say facials are okay then? LOL


----------



## Indigo Betta

*My entry*

ID: Indigo Betta
Name: Indigo
Gender: Male


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yes, facials are OK.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Alright, so.

Username: Hadoken Kitty
Betta Name: Paarthurnax
Gender: Male


----------



## Perry the platypus

That is a really clear pic.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hehe, thank you. :3


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're welcome.


----------



## valen1014

Finally, my first contest!!

Username: Valen1014
Betta: Ezria
Sex: Male


----------



## Perry the platypus

I came to clear things up. First place for both male and female you get a surprise gift. Second place you both get a drawing from Indigo Betta, is that alright to you Indigo? And we still need a prize for third place.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Perry the platypus said:


> I came to clear things up. First place for both male and female you get a surprise gift. Second place you both get a drawing from Indigo Betta, is that alright to you Indigo? And we still need a prize for third place.



that sounds fine to me:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK so we still need third place prizes! PM me if you are willing to donate!


----------



## waterdog

Me: Waterdog
Him: Mustard
It's: A Male


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK.


----------



## valen1014

waterdog said:


> Me: Waterdog
> Him: Mustard
> It's: A Male


Handsome :shock:


----------



## Perry the platypus

Your betta looks pretty too.


----------



## valen1014

Oh thanks!! :mrgreen:


----------



## kandaila

I've used this pic in posts but not a contest. Its my favorite :-D.
Me: Kandaila
Him: Star (male VT)


----------



## TaylerHill

username: taylermckee
bettas name: Larry
bettas gender: male


----------



## waterdog

Orange, pink blue, green, white..........should have named him rainbow! lol


----------



## TaylerHill

waterdog said:


> Orange, pink blue, green, white..........should have named him rainbow! lol


Lol true! I have 3 and they are named curly, larry, and moe from the 3 stooges lol


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Username: Kitty Whiskers
Betta's Name: Ace
Betta's Gender: Male, Crown Tail


----------



## waterdog

That is a great picture Kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Username: Kitty Whiskers
> Betta's Name: Ace
> Betta's Gender: Male, Crown Tail


LOL

Dat Pout.


----------



## Perry the platypus

What do you mean?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I always feel like some bettas look like grumpy old men, pouting all the time. I think it's so cute. Odahviing has a pout. I call it "Dat Pout" like when people say "Dat ***"


----------



## BettaPirate

So many amazing photos already!

UserName: BettaPirate
VT Male Betta Name: Pablo Splashcasso


----------



## Catie79

Username: Catie79
Fish name: Lucky
Gender: Male


----------



## valen1014

Have you got all the prizes already or still need some?


----------



## Mal72

valen1014 said:


> Oh thanks!! :mrgreen:


 
Um yea!! I want! I am such a black Orchid fiend! Haha. I have 2 male HM and one female CT! Great picture too!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I need the third place prize. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## valen1014

Mal72 said:


> Um yea!! I want! I am such a black Orchid fiend! Haha. I have 2 male HM and one female CT! Great picture too!


All three of them are black orchids??  *must...see...* I think I know one of your boys from a thread you started. Or I might just be confused XD


----------



## valen1014

Perry the platypus said:


> I need the third place prize.
> :thumbsup:


I could do a little signature thing like the ones I have. But that's provided that they can send me a nice shot of their fish. Maybe the signature could be the pic that got them to win ^^; i know it's not the greatest prize ever but... Better than nothing for now lol


----------



## Perry the platypus

Sure! They'd love that!


----------



## Kiara1125

Username: Kiara1125
Fish name: Apocalyptica
Gender: Female


----------



## Hershey

User:Hershey
Betta:Alvalta


----------



## Karebear13

Username: Karebear13
Fish Name: Benzema
Gender: Male


----------



## Hershey

He's gorgeous, Karebear!


----------



## DiiQue

valen1014 said:


> I could do a little signature thing like the ones I have. But that's provided that they can send me a nice shot of their fish. Maybe the signature could be the pic that got them to win ^^; i know it's not the greatest prize ever but... Better than nothing for now lol



heck, that is one awesome prize in my book! I'd love to have a signature pic like that.


----------



## valen1014

DiiQue said:


> heck, that is one awesome prize in my book! I'd love to have a signature pic like that.


Glad you think so! :mrgreen:


----------



## Karebear13

I second that! that would be an awesome prize!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Kiara1125 said:


> Username: Kiara1125
> Fish name: Apocalyptica
> Gender: Female



thats a really pretty female you've got:nicefish: i think females can be just as pretty as males


----------



## waterdog

Indigo Betta said:


> :nicefish: i think females can be just as pretty as males


I don't think females get enough credit cause they don't have the long fins. Watch how fast I would start a female sorority if I could find female mustard gas! LOL


----------



## Kiara1125

Hehe, thanks! Surprisingly, she was a Walmart fish. :shock: I've NEVER seen dragons at Walmart, let alone a gorgeous female such as her. The only on the the shelves too. Mine! xD


----------



## Kiara1125

waterdog said:


> I don't think females get enough credit cause they don't have the long fins. Watch how fast I would start a female sorority if I could find female mustard gas! LOL


I was up until 7 am, so I was looking at aquabid and they have a female mustard gas.


----------



## waterdog

Can't afford shipping on aquabid :frustrated:


----------



## Kiara1125

Ah! I know how that feels. I can't even afford aquabid in general. lol plus, my boyfriend is yelling at me. "No more bettas!" "But he's pretty!" "I said no mo- ooo! He is pretty! I mean ... no!" xD xD


----------



## waterdog

Look at my signature and notice our situations! lol


----------



## Kiara1125

Lol right? I don't know about your wife, but both of us are fish/betta obsessed. We're just going to be moving soon and we want to lighten the load. I do laugh at your signature every time I look at it though. When I first saw it a few days ago ... ah, that made my day. xD


----------



## popcorndeer

i just got a new betta can i enter popcorn and gator (my new betta) i wont vote for them


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is my entry, a handsome hm male named Marble. Owned by bb123


----------



## Kiara1125

That is a gorgeous blue marble HMPK!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He is actually a hm but he is only three months old so his fins are not near finished growing  thanks for the kind comment!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Kiara1125 said:


> That is a gorgeous blue marble HMPK!


Is it bad that I feel better that I'm not the only one who made this confusion? Lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Hahaha it's fine Hadoken kitty lol. Yes his fins are currently shorter but are growing fast!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Would you like to join this contest, BeautifulBetta123?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes that is why I posted


----------



## Perry the platypus

Haha! I never noticed that. :lol:


----------



## Seaman2012

Username: Seaman2012 
Betta name: Blue 
Dragonscale Male


----------



## Karebear13

wow I have never seen a dragonscale veiltail before he is awesome


----------



## Seaman2012

Well thank you! I had to snatch him when I saw him


----------



## Syriiven

*username:* Syriiven
*Male Betta:* Tsukino Tatsu
*Betta Type* Koi Marble HM/Fancy


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh, WOW!!! Syriiven, your betta is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Syriiven

Its a brother of Sena's betta, they're from the same spawn =) And I find sunlight is sooo much better to light-up a betta tank than a flash.


----------



## Kiara1125

Very nice! :-D Dragon if the Moon. I LOVE it! Next betta I'm getting, I'm naming Ōkami.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks ^^


----------



## Syriiven

Syriiven said:


> Its a brother of Sena's betta, they're from the same spawn =) And I find sunlight is sooo much better to light-up a betta tank than a flash.


-facepalm- Not Sena, BeautifulBetta's my BAD micing up my spawn babies and everyone involved!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Wow.


----------



## rmarkham

Username: rmarkham
Betta Name: Mr. Squiggles
Gender: Male


----------



## Renzia

Ok Before I enter, I just wanted to make sure I got all my info right... I can enter one photo per category, and categories are by Color/Tail type? For example, I could Enter a Picture of my Orange Veiltail, and a picture of my Crowntail? (No clue what color he is ><)


----------



## Kiara1125

I know I put in a picture of my female dragon, but can I put in a picture of my late purple/yellow marble veiltail?


----------



## Syriiven

I think it's one entry for each sex. So a male and a female.


----------



## Kiara1125

Ok, I have to check my SD card next week (if this goes in for that long). My old photobucket account got deleted along with all my good pictures if him. :-( he was gorgeous.


----------



## Renzia

Ah. I see now. Well in that case... since I have Five boys... I'll enter... The RAZ (dun dun DUND)

*Username: *_Renzia_
*Betta Name: *_The RAZ_
*Gender: *_Male_


----------



## Perry the platypus

LOL I'll make a sheet of the entries.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hershey said:


> User:Hershey
> Betta:Alvalta


What gender?


----------



## Perry the platypus

I think we have enough Males. I have to squish them in.


----------



## BettaGIRL5

Username:BettaGIRL5
Betta name: Poseidon
Gender:male


----------



## Renzia

BettaGIRL5 said:


> Username:BettaGIRL5
> Betta name: Poseidon
> Gender:male


DAT TIGER STRIPE <3 

Gorgeous boy you got there! I'm envious! His colors are stunning!

:nicefish:


----------



## blu the betta

thats the most beautiful pk ive ever seen.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

BettaGIRL5 said:


> Username:BettaGIRL5
> Betta name: Poseidon
> Gender:male


I've seen this exact picture from somewhere else on here before.


----------



## madmonahan

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I've seen this exact picture from somewhere else on here before.


I was going to say this! I saw Setsuna post this same picture I think...


----------



## madmonahan

Found it...http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126779&page=7

BettaGIRLS, you just cropped and zoomed it in. The background is the same and everything...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I thought that was Setsuna's fish! I didn't want to throw out names before I was sure, though. 

Then again, who else other than Setsuna is known for breeding beautiful wilds like that?


----------



## Kiara1125

So ... I'm confused. Who's fish is it?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Kiara1125 said:


> So ... I'm confused. Who's fish is it?


Another user named Setsuna


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

blu the betta said:


> thats the most beautiful pk ive ever seen.


He's a wild type.


----------



## Kiara1125

So is that copyright or something?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I'm not sure, but I would assume that would make her disqualified (bettaGIRL5).


----------



## Kiara1125

Yep. It's not right stealing bettas. It's a shame. :/


----------



## Renzia

I'd say so... considering its a cropped photo of SOMEONE ELSE'S Fish... 

(Still one GORGEOUS Fish.)


----------



## Kiara1125

It still is a gorgeous fish. But ... eh. I do want the fish ... xD


----------



## Renzia

Kiara1125 said:


> It still is a gorgeous fish. But ... eh. I do want the fish ... xD


+1 for that XD I'm at my limit right now... unless I re-do my divided 20 gallon... into threes... but... i'm laaazy... x.x and its 20g of water >< plus an under-gravel filter (Which my boys just... LOVE to hang around/behind/chase bubbles from ) and the gravel itself is a pain in the tookus .... i think i might have to invest in either like rock pebble things.. or these glass beads i am fond of... (like the kind you put in fake flower vases? they are flat on one side?)


----------



## Kiara1125

Lol yeah. I have a divided 10g (3 ways) and my boyfriend has a 20gL that's divided 5 ways. We're betta obsessed! xD


----------



## waterdog

Kiara1125 said:


> We're betta obsessed! xD


Isn't that the reason we are all here? :blueyay: LOL


----------



## Kiara1125

Lol yesh. :3


----------



## eat6298

username: eat6298
betta name: Renly
sex: male










First time I've shown him off! I couldn't decide what photo to use, this one's not in perfect focus, but I think it shows off his colors best... or at least one version of his colors, he looks purple in other light, or red and dark blue. Agh, sorry so proud, haha! I'm sure you guys can understand...


----------



## Kiara1125

He's gorgeous. I love his colors! It's like he goes from light to dark. I love it. He's such a beauty.


----------



## waterdog

We understand. The colors are what it's all about for me!


----------



## Perry the platypus

LOL thank you for your entry.


----------



## Perry the platypus

madmonahan said:


> Found it...http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126779&page=7
> 
> BettaGIRLS, you just cropped and zoomed it in. The background is the same and everything...


So does it count in the contest?


----------



## madmonahan

In your contest it should not count, because that is not her picture, and not her fish. I would PM her about being diqualified.


----------



## DiiQue

Perry the platypus said:


> So does it count in the contest?





madmonahan said:


> In your contest it should not count, because that is not her picture, and not her fish. I would PM her about being diqualified.


Ditto... Not fair for anyone who entered... It's comparable to me using these photos from some of Aquastar71's AB auctions... Automatic disqualification in my book.


----------



## ao

Name: aokashi
Betta's Name: Kuro
Gender: Male


----------



## madmonahan

Aaaww, so cute. ;-)


----------



## Perry the platypus

I love it!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I could close the contest early since on one is entering?


----------



## madmonahan

No don't do that, wait until the time it is supposed to end.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Alright then.


----------



## kyle89

User name: Kyle89
Betta name: Squishy
Male


----------



## Demysta

Here are my two entries.  Glad my camera cooperated with me! 

Username: Demysta
Betta name: Fibber Jr.
Gender: Male












Username: Demysta
Betta name: Fat Mary
Gender: Female


----------



## erinbirdsong

username: erinbirdsong
betta name: Ollie
sex: male


----------



## Janan

Is it too late for me to enter? This is Leo, flaring.


----------



## MoonShadow

ID: Moonshadow
Name: Lemon Doodle
Gender: Male


----------



## Perry the platypus

Alright.


----------



## bserrano2

*Renji*

Renji red male Veil Tail


----------



## bettafishgirl

*can you squeeze one more in?*

heheh. Can you squeeze one more male in?


----------



## kyle89

It ends the 32 so you should be good


----------



## Jcube

*^^*

Username: Jcube
Betta name: Hola (5 month old male):thumbsup:


----------



## valen1014

Jcube said:


> Username: Jcube
> Betta name: Hola (5 month old male):thumbsup:


That's awesome! He looks like a tourists that's walking by while holding up a notebook. Nice shot =]


----------



## Jcube

*lol*



valen1014 said:


> That's awesome! He looks like a tourists that's walking by while holding up a notebook. Nice shot =]


so true lol

This is one of my favorite photo shoot ^^


----------



## RiceFish

Username: RiceFish
Betta Name: Simon
Sex: Male


----------



## bserrano2

Jcube said:


> Username: Jcube
> Betta name: Hola (5 month old male):thumbsup:



love his colors!!! and that sphinx is awesome too!


----------



## Artemis

Can Shrimp join?


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Fish: Pink Floyd (5 month old male)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Username: Hadoken Kitty
Fish: Snow White
Gender: Female


----------



## Jcube

**



bserrano2 said:


> love his colors!!! and that sphinx is awesome too!


Awww thank you


----------



## Jcube

CrazyDiamond said:


> Fish: Pink Floyd (5 month old male)


Wow very pretty:shock:


----------



## Kiara1125

Pink Floyd and Snow White are gorgeous!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Thank you! I agree, Pink Floyd *is* gorgeous!!!


----------



## Otterfun

Jcube said:


> so true lol
> 
> This is one of my favorite photo shoot ^^


+1


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Thanks guys ^^ I need to get some new pics of Floyd, his fins are all healed up now.


----------



## Indigo Betta

has voting started yet? if it has how do i vote??


----------



## acadialover

*Santiago*

This guy is so much fun !


----------



## Kiara1125

Gorgeous elephant ear!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm so sorry I wasn't here!!! The contest is now closed so I will open a new Thread and you get to choose which one you like and yes, you get to vote for your own pic. Have fun!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Everyone is going to vote for their own. LMAO.


----------



## acadialover

But of course, grasshopper...


----------



## ANHEL123

very difficult to decide which one is better since i love all of them lol


----------



## sunlight

I know they are so...cute!!!


----------



## acadialover

sunlight said:


> I know they are so...cute!!!


Where are all the candidates ?


----------



## Starchild21

I don't know if this counts but it was when I was getting him used to the tank(he now doesn't sit still long enough -.-) 
ID: Starchild21
Name: Draven
Gender: Male


----------

